
Show HN: Yet Another Collaboration Tool - tablet
https://fibery.io/anxiety
======
atypicality
From your website, it looks like Podio and Notion had a baby. Or maybe it was
Airtable and Coda? Looking forward to giving this a try soon.

What are the primary use cases you are seeing from your early adopters?

~~~
tablet
Fibery 1.0 focuses on creators. This is a person that:

1\. Likely have quite specific problem domain (education, consulting, agency,
etc.). In most cases such domains are not supported by mainstream tools well.

2\. Loves to tinker with tools, build own solutions to the problems and play
“power user” role inside his team.

3\. Likes helping other people to solve problems.

~~~
atypicality
In reference to #3: Does Fibery provide the capability for a problem solver to
create their own solutions on the platform to provide (resell) to their
customers?

~~~
tablet
You may create your own solutions and export/import them to new accounts, but
we do not have any reselling program so far.

